
Swift and React Native (and Similar Libraries/Frameworks) Survey - maxdesiatov
Hi all! I&#x27;m researching the current state of iOS app development. The big disclaimer is that I&#x27;m not in any way claiming that any of the approaches to it is the best in every case, but only would like to understand people&#x27;s preferences and how they evolve and to see a thoughtful discussion of this. I&#x27;m planning to publish the results of this survey with my opinion a bit later if it gets enough responses.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate your answers and any possible discussion for a few (or all if possible) of these questions (or send me a private message if you&#x27;d like the answers to be private):<p>1. What&#x27;s your opinion in general of React and React Native?<p>2. Have you heard of Elm and unidirectional data flow architectures? Have you previously used any of the libraries implementing that (including React)? How was it?<p>3. Do you currently use (or previously used) any of the similar libraries for Swift? For example, ReSwift, Katana, Render, any other? How was your experience?<p>4. Do you think that in the future any of the Apple&#x27;s frameworks should support a similar architecture to React or any of these similar libraries? (staying compatible with and written in pure Swift of course)<p>5. Do you (or the company you work for) use React and&#x2F;or React Native for any of the currently developed apps?<p>6. Would you consider using React and&#x2F;or React Native for your next project? Would your answer change if the main requirement for the project is to be cross-platform and to share as much code as possible across supported platforms?<p>7. If the answer for the previous question is &quot;yes&quot;, what&#x27;s the biggest &quot;killer feature&quot; do you see in React? The architecture, the cross-platform support, ability to do &quot;hot reload&quot; of the app&#x27;s code during development&#x2F;production, anything else?<p>8. Have you heard of React Hooks? Have you used them already? What&#x27;s your opinion of React&#x27;s current transition from class-based components to Hooks?<p>Thanks!
======
ponyous
1\. It's great but it's moving too fast sometimes. RN ecosystem is pretty bad
so no way I would recommend any less mature alternatives (flutter for
example).

2\. Heard of Elm and unidirectional data flow (flux, redux...). Didn't use
Elm, but did use redux and flux. It makes it easier to discover what is going
on in the code which means faster bug fixes, faster features...

3\. No, I did not

4\. I don't care as I never plan to be Swift developer

5\. We do, for primary web and mobile app (~15 frontend/mobile engineers)

6\. If the main requirement is to be cross-platform and share the code I would
go exactly for this stack React

7\. Not so much about react, but Redux part of the codebase can be entirely
shared if written correctly, all you have to do is write views for different
platforms (mobile/web)

8\. I heard of hooks, spend some time to understand, and I am OK with it but
won't be pushing it in our company as I am not entirely convinced. I liked
class based components having things explicit and not too much magic. Hooks
felt like they were hyped by todo list warriors on the first day it was
announced. Let's see how it turns out in bigger projects

